# nos on se-r



## kbhurst (Jul 4, 2006)

I have bought a ZEX dry shot. Has anyone run one of these yet on their car? Any input good bad or different? Thanks

:idhitit:


----------



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

kbhurst said:


> I have bought a ZEX dry shot. Has anyone run one of these yet on their car? Any input good bad or different? Thanks
> 
> :idhitit:


Dry shot or fogger system, i really think this fuel injected car needs a wet sytem, unless you have some special way of adding more fuel when the NO2 is activated. My dealer told me that he thinks this car can handle 100 shot no problem.


----------



## kbhurst (Jul 4, 2006)

It is a dry shot 55 hp with the master mind system that adds the appropriate fuel to nos ratio. If he says 100 I should have no problem. The system activates at full throtle and if there is a fuel pressure loss shut down the nos. Thanks for the reply.:woowoo:


----------



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

kbhurst said:


> It is a dry shot 55 hp with the master mind system that adds the appropriate fuel to nos ratio. If he says 100 I should have no problem. The system activates at full throtle and if there is a fuel pressure loss shut down the nos. Thanks for the reply.:woowoo:


in that case seems like a decent kit, i still like wet systems with separate and rebuildable solenoids for that reason, they are harder to hide/install but easy to jet. I am still waiting for buddy to take hiw NOS wet system off his car so i can install it just after the MAF.


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

kbhurst said:


> It is a dry shot 55 hp with the master mind system that adds the appropriate fuel to nos ratio. If he says 100 I should have no problem. The system activates at full throtle and if there is a fuel pressure loss shut down the nos. Thanks for the reply.:woowoo:


Do not run over 100 wet shot w/o retarding the timing!!! I personally wouldn't put more than 75 w/o proper tunning. But as long as you get enough extra fuel when you spray you will be fine. I was killing all kinds of cars with just a 75 shot, like srts, z28s, ect.


----------

